# Reptile club/meetings in Devon.. Yes/No?



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there RFUK'ers, 

Not too sure where to put this so here it is..

I have noticed that when it comes to reptile shows/meetings the south west is completely left out once again but i know thousands of people in the south west with many reptiles. 

I was thinking about starting up a small reptile meeting/club where members can meet up once or twice a month and discuss reptile related things and generally just have a good time. 

This thread is to see if anybody would be interested if i looked into a venue etc. 

Cheers, 

Joel
__________________


----------



## ReptileRoom (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, what area in the SouthWest are you?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

ReptileRoom said:


> Sounds like a good idea, what area in the SouthWest are you?


Ditto


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

There are afew clubs around but no shows like other areas.Its a good idea : victory:


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

I am located in Newton Abbot, Devon. 
But i thinking maybe somewhere around Exeter/Plymouth area? 
Not too sure really, was just an idea as i would like to attend friendly reptile clubs/meetings.

Also does anybody know if the rumours of there being an Exeter reptile show early next year true or false?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

im in paignton and would definatly be up for helping to sort out some kind of meet down here, as for the exeter show i have no idea although i realy hope its true:mf_dribble: we nead somthing down here, all the shows are so far away and surley theres enough herp owners down here to warrent one.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

bowdenmx said:


> im in paignton and would definatly be up for helping to sort out some kind of meet down here, as for the exeter show i have no idea although i realy hope its true:mf_dribble: we nead somthing down here, all the shows are so far away and surley theres enough herp owners down here to warrent one.


Awesome news, yeah i have heard a few people talking about it so i really do hope its true else im venturing up to Hamms or Creaks next year. 

There is plenty but like most things, the southwest appear to not matter to the rest of UK. Same with concerts etc, never come further down than Bristol. 

I don't really know how to go about starting up a meeting, i mean i know a few local venues but i wanted to ideally involve people further afield like Plymouth and Exeter so i don't know the best place to hold it.


----------



## darkerinys (Oct 22, 2010)

I would definately be interested in this, as i am in torquay and im always so jealous when people on here talk about their reptile meets further up country :2thumb:


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

darkerinys said:


> I would definately be interested in this, as i am in torquay and im always so jealous when people on here talk about their reptile meets further up country :2thumb:


Awesome. Well theres been a lot of interest around
torquay/paignton/newton/exeter so maybe benificial
to start one around that area. Check my other thread in
newbie advice as be updating that one more often and more
people are commenting on that one


----------



## darkerinys (Oct 22, 2010)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Awesome. Well theres been a lot of interest around
> torquay/paignton/newton/exeter so maybe benificial
> to start one around that area. Check my other thread in
> newbie advice as be updating that one more often and more
> people are commenting on that one


I think i might have just commented on that one? Or is there another one? Will go check to see.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

darkerinys said:


> I think i might have just commented on that one? Or is there another one? Will go check to see.


Thats the one mate.


----------



## gibbocraig (Nov 4, 2011)

*Reptile meeting*

Would love to be able to go to a reptile meeting as im new to the reptile world. Ive got a bearded dragon which i rescued in Jan this year and ive just brought 2 boas,1 common which i got the weekend and 1 hypo boa i pick up on friday can't wait.
It would be great to speak to people at these meeting,well up for that.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

gibbocraig said:


> Would love to be able to go to a reptile meeting as im new to the reptile world. Ive got a bearded dragon which i rescued in Jan this year and ive just brought 2 boas,1 common which i got the weekend and 1 hypo boa i pick up on friday can't wait.
> It would be great to speak to people at these meeting,well up for that.


Glad you'd like to get involved. Go check my other thread in newbie advice.
More comments and be updated more


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

bowdenmx said:


> im in paignton and would definatly be up for helping to sort out some kind of meet down here, as for the exeter show i have no idea although i realy hope its true:mf_dribble: we nead somthing down here, all the shows are so far away and surley theres enough herp owners down here to warrent one.


am in paignton aswell. would defo be interested:no1:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

GazzaB85 said:


> am in paignton aswell. would defo be interested:no1:


word :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Glad you'd like to get involved. Go check my other thread in newbie advice.
> More comments and be updated more


isnt this newbie advise??:whistling2:


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

bowdenmx said:


> isnt this newbie advise??:whistling2:


Yeah my bad, couldn't figure out what category to put it in.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i am in plymouth and would love a reptile meet/ club nearby. dont have transport so would be difficult to get to exeter 

anything going on with this?


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

between Plymouth and Exeter is good,or even in Plymouth itself.You want somewhere thats central for cornwall and devon.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> between Plymouth and Exeter is good,or even in Plymouth itself.You want somewhere thats central for cornwall and devon.


Yes i am still looking for suitable venues and interest from people, if it was going to be held in Plymouth i would need some help finding suitable venues. 

I think we do need a club/meeting around devon/cornwall as it'd be nice to meet other reptile keepers around the area and show each other what reps we keep.


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Yes i am still looking for suitable venues and interest from people, if it was going to be held in Plymouth i would need some help finding suitable venues.
> 
> I think we do need a club/meeting around devon/cornwall as it'd be nice to meet other reptile keepers around the area and show each other what reps we keep.


plymouth pavilions rent out space for shows,events etc etc.But think that might be abit expensive.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> plymouth pavilions rent out space for shows,events etc etc.But think that might be abit expensive.


Yeah did have that in mind at first but think as we don't really know numbers of people who will attend we should look for somewhere smaller and cheaper for the first one or two meets then if everyone enjoys them and wants to carry it on then we could look at larger and more expensive venues.


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Yeah did have that in mind at first but think as we don't really know numbers of people who will attend we should look for somewhere smaller and cheaper for the first one or two meets then if everyone enjoys them and wants to carry it on then we could look at larger and more expensive venues.


yeah sure theres cheaper places,will have to look into it


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> yeah sure theres cheaper places,will have to look into it


Brilliant, because I do think Plymouth would be a good place to hold it. I just don't know any places we could use in Plymouth as from Newton Abbot..


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Brilliant, because I do think Plymouth would be a good place to hold it. I just don't know any places we could use in Plymouth as from Newton Abbot..


Has to be somewhere thats easy to get to,with parking etc etc,I can't think of anything atm.

oh and ofc is cheap : victory:


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> Has to be somewhere thats easy to get to,with parking etc etc,I can't think of anything atm.
> 
> oh and ofc is cheap : victory:


Indeed, i shall get on it and see what i can find.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

This sounds very interesting,I'm from okehampton so Exeter or Plymouth is ok for me.more into inverts myself but got few snakes and lizards too.don't get around the rep shops too much so wouldbe gd to meet like minded people?don't some clubs just meet up in a quiet pub or something?


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

mrmini said:


> This sounds very interesting,I'm from okehampton so Exeter or Plymouth is ok for me.more into inverts myself but got few snakes and lizards too.don't get around the rep shops too much so wouldbe gd to meet like minded people?don't some clubs just meet up in a quiet pub or something?


I think it's more likely going to be Plymouth. But I've also had a lot of interest around my local area like Torquay/Paignton/Exeter so thinking of putting a small one on in Newton Abbot or Torquay in a small venue and do a larger one for people across Devon and Cornwall in Plymouth. Inverts are all good, it wont be just for us snake and lizard people...


----------



## markieb (Dec 29, 2011)

im not 100% sure this applies to all hungry horse bars but when it was my feincee's bday the one in exmouth (on the sea front "the bath house" landlord's martin and sharon) said they have a function room which is free to hire as long as you purchase food and drinks there and for a 20oz steak its only 11.99 and on a thurs free desert with any big plate special (i dont work for these guys either just loooove the place,food and the people there) if this isnt much help then sorry just thought id put it out there for anyone interested (i couldnt organize a p*** up in a brewery)


----------



## XXX01 (May 13, 2009)

*defo on the show*

im from plymouth & would love 2 have a reptile show based either here or in exeter. i hope that this cud go ahead & every1 helps support this & turns up to make this a reoccuring event.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

This idea had kind of hit a wall as i'm focusing more on starting my business but would still like to make it happen


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry to re-open a thread but just wondering whether anything has progressd at all? I'm in Plymouth and would love a regular rep meeting or shows that we could attend.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd be up for helping organise something... I'm in Plymouth also.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

There's clearly enough people interested. I suppose its just a matter of getting something organised then.


----------

